# oh why not do ribs!



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2005)

went to Food Lion and they were on sale for a buck fitty for spares.
So lets put em on...










sorry for the pop ups.  What's the easiest other pic hoster?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks great!  =P~ 

http://www.imageshack.us/ works pretty much the same way but without the popups.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2005)

Looking good Cappy!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 16, 2005)

http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/2376/pic260360uv.jpg Just checking it out. :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/2376/pic260360uv.jpg Just checking it out. :grin:



Maybe it's me, but I fail to see how this has anything to do with this thread. It's funny,.. but............................?????


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm tired of hearing about people bitching about the FU%&ING pop ups.  WTF, BFD, hit close window.  Like dealing with a bunch of women!  Sorry Finney!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2005)

mo pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

more ePhotoShit     8-[   8-[   8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 16, 2005)

too tired to try the other.  did sign up though.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks good Cappy. Come to the chat room


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> too tired to try the other.  did sign up though.



Sign up?


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm tired of hearing about people bitching about the FU%&ING pop ups.  WTF, BFD, hit close window.  Like dealing with a bunch of women!  Sorry Finney!


Thanks for thinking of me.  *Ass!* :-X
They do look good Cappie. =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

Great looking ribs there Cappy!!  I like the cooler right next to the hammock, don't have to get up to get a refill!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 17, 2005)

actually, I had all kinds of problems...

the enhanced tasted too salty to me.
I over cooked em, and the bones were coming out way too easy.
I was out of cherry and apple and used too much hickory, so I detected
a little bitter taste in the bark.

All in all, I guess they were'nt comp ribs, but I didn't throw em away.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 17, 2005)

What realy sucks is that I have to wait till next Aug to get some more of Cappy's ribs.


----------

